# Mendip Flip Flop 160km - 26th March 2022 - BRISTOL, AUDAX



## Oliveriles (4 Mar 2022)

Event : Mendip Flip Flop 160km
Event date/s: Saturday 26th March 2022
Event location: Bristol
Cost of entry: £10 plus £3 for non members

SIGN UP: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9477

KEEP UP TO DATE WITH EVENT UPDATES - https://www.facebook.com/groups/741802059633752

* NON MEMBERS, Very, very welcome.

Includes free finishers rectangular route map patch for all riders.

Starting from Warmley Waiting Room on the Bristol to Bath Cycle Path - opening early for Drinks & Rolls.

Explore the Chew Lakes & the Mendip Hills with no less than 3 climbs up including the infamous climb out of Draycott with it's 20% segment and descend the world-famous Cheddar Gorge.

You will pass along the Avon Valley Railway on the B2B cycle path before climbing up and riding through one of Bath's best kept secrets and considered one of Seven Cycle Wonders of the World - The iconic Two Tunnels @ 1.03 miles in length it is the longest cycling tunnel in the UK.

Mostly quiet lanes and roads with easy navigation.

Two Tunnels Circular Event Patch available for purchase £1.50

GPS file download https://www.plotaroute.com/route/1036575?units=km


For more details email me - oliveriles@gmx.com or just sign up on the link above.


----------



## Oliveriles (12 Mar 2022)

Spaces still available if you fancy a challenge.

SIGN UP: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9477


----------

